# tiedye for dyesub



## jlake (Jun 28, 2010)

I'm looking for wicking tie-dye t-shirts that I can apply a dyesub transfer to. I've found some that have the tiedye sublimated, but I can't find out if I can add a sublimation transfer on top of that. Anyone tried this?


----------



## ZO6 KLR (Jan 8, 2013)

You can, but you will need to use darker colors for your design than what is one the shirts. It's best to stay with bright, neon colors for the tie dye so you can use darker colors for the printing, does that make sense? In other words, if your shirt is different shades of blue, you would not be able to print a pure yellow name. The yellow would take on the values of blue and ultimately have green undertones.


----------



## GordonM (May 21, 2012)

Tie-dying is monstrous labor intensive -- at least to make it look right -- so using subbed fabric and cut-and-sew you could do it for cheaper, time wise. You basically have artwork that looks tie-dyed, sub that onto fabric, cut it out, and make your shirt.

As Mark says, if you want to add to an already dyed shirt, the colors need to be darker than the background, or they won't show up.


----------



## jlake (Jun 28, 2010)

Thanks. I've done dyesub shirts before, but was just wondering if you could dye sub over a fabric that had already been dyed.

I'm also looking for a supplier that has tie-dyed wicking shirts available.

I've looked at Dye-nomite and such, but they're all cotton, usually Gildan. I found one line, but they were only available in women's shirts. I may try dying one or two wicking blanks as a test - I understand you have to use disperse dye and boil it, best done outside.


----------



## skdave (Apr 11, 2008)

_We did a group od shirts on our Brother printers then the kids did the tie die part._


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

jlake said:


> Thanks. I've done dyesub shirts before, but was just wondering if you could dye sub over a fabric that had already been dyed.
> 
> I'm also looking for a supplier that has tie-dyed wicking shirts available.
> 
> I've looked at Dye-nomite and such, but they're all cotton, usually Gildan. I found one line, but they were only available in women's shirts. I may try dying one or two wicking blanks as a test - I understand you have to use disperse dye and boil it, best done outside.


Suggest you read this before attempting to tie dye poly ..

Dyeing Polyester with Disperse Dye

As others have mentioned best to do a "faux" design by actual printing.

Polyester needs disperse dyes, which are the same as sublimation inks use. Typically this is not a DIY project like it could be for cottons.


----------

